# Hey everybody some news ones. Plus one that i would like a particular look at.



## neatthings (Oct 4, 2016)

Please give me some info on the Horlicks, its from my home town Racine and I'd possible like to have it tumbled/cleaned. Age and if its worth it to have it tumbled.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Oct 4, 2016)

Here is one that is cleaned on Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/231501153698?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true not sure the age, but my guess would be some around the 1910's. I am not a pro on jars so that might not be close. Here is a 7" one not sure what height your's is http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-7-H...195424?hash=item3d2796bda0:g:R5EAAOSwOyJX6D7X


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 5, 2016)

I would say that buying the cleaned one from e-bay would be the best choice. after sending your bottle both ways (postage) plus bottle cleaning fee, you would have more invested than what your bottle is worth.....and your bottle looks to be turn of the century1895-1910


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 5, 2016)

Unfortunately Horlicks are super common ($1-2) and tumbling costs $15-20.  Trust me, you'll find more of them!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 5, 2016)

I definitely agree with the others, don't waste your money on cleaning a super common jar.
Jim


----------

